# Work near Denver, Co



## tman3007

Hey guys,

We are newbies to the sweeping industry and recently landed a Walmart account, the problem is is that we are having a hard time landing any more accounts. We have placed tons of phone calls and face to face solicitation but without much success. I have been self employed since 1994 with my own design/build landscaping business and can sell myself and a job with the best of them, however, I am finding out that cracking into "this" business is going to take a little more work than I thought. 

I want to stick with big accounts but am curious if any of you guys have any suggestions on how to get my foot in the door without going through companies such as US Maint. or Symbiot? Or is that my best option? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way, we are looking to do this in the south Denver/Castle Rock area of Colorado.


Thanks, Todd


----------



## Duracutter

tman3007;430813 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We are newbies to the sweeping industry and recently landed a Walmart account, the problem is is that we are having a hard time landing any more accounts. We have placed tons of phone calls and face to face solicitation but without much success. I have been self employed since 1994 with my own design/build landscaping business and can sell myself and a job with the best of them, however, I am finding out that cracking into "this" business is going to take a little more work than I thought.
> 
> I want to stick with big accounts but am curious if any of you guys have any suggestions on how to get my foot in the door without going through companies such as US Maint. or Symbiot? Or is that my best option?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! By the way, we are looking to do this in the south Denver/Castle Rock area of Colorado.
> 
> Thanks, Todd


Try management companies. Of course it has to be in season. Not sure if you can sweep in winter?


----------



## tman3007

Thanks for the response, I'll definitely look into going that route. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## Dwan

Watch out when working for NSP management co's. They work on a pay when they get paid program. That means if you do a job the first of May, bill out at the end of the month and miss there billing date. They bill out and it takes 45 days for them to get paid you could be waiting for 90 to 120 plus days for your money. Forget to dot an "i" or cross a "T" and it could be longer. Plus they are in this business to make money off your work so they will under bid anyone for the job then take there cut for been the middle man.

As you can see I am not a fan of NSP's I understand they work for some but for every 1 that they work for I can show you 100 that are not happy to a point they would go to jail if they came face to face.

Dwan


----------



## tman3007

Thanks Dwan!

I appreciate the advice! Yeah those management companies make me nervous too. Kinda hard to stay motivated about work when you're not getting paid. I've got invoices out to a Walmart that we deal "directly" for (no middle man or management company) and they are already over 45 days for sweeping and plowing. VERY FRUSTRATING:realmad:

I think next time I go in to buy something there I'll tell the cashier that I'll pay for everything in about 45-60 days. I don't think management would like that either.


----------



## Superior L & L

A friend of mine does some walmarts and he never gets any $$$ unless its at least 60 days old


----------



## Dwan

tman3007;455203 said:


> Thanks Dwan!
> 
> I appreciate the advice! Yeah those management companies make me nervous too. Kinda hard to stay motivated about work when you're not getting paid. I've got invoices out to a Walmart that we deal "directly" for (no middle man or management company) and they are already over 45 days for sweeping and plowing. VERY FRUSTRATING:realmad:
> 
> I think next time I go in to buy something there I'll tell the cashier that I'll pay for everything in about 45-60 days. I don't think management would like that either.


You may want to ask for a retainer. I don't think it would help but it may get the point across. The way I handle it is to triple my price then offer a 10% discount if I am paid within 15 days of billing. They never pay in that amount of time but for the price I charge it is worth waiting.
I can wait a long time for $500 an hour plus interest for sweeping.


----------



## tman3007

Superior L & L;455229 said:


> A friend of mine does some walmarts and he never gets any $$$ unless its at least 60 days old


Wow...not to encouraging.


----------



## AlexS

Hey, I'm new to this as well and just bought a 98 210 tymco. I was wondering if you found anymore contracts and what are the prices in woodland park. There is a supermarket that I know pays 675$ a month for 5 days a week sweeping. How can you make any money with that and cover all your costs??? Any info on Colorado prices would help. Thanks, Alex


----------

